# preserving morels?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

How do you guys preserve them?

Id like to use them throughout the year for flavoring sauces, using in recipies, etc. and also for frying up a batch of shroom chunks now and again.


----------



## lureboy98'sDad (Apr 11, 2004)

thaw and add a little water and they are good as new.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have always done the dehydrate and vacu-pack mathod and it works.
I wouldn;t say as good as fresh, but pretty darn good; especially in Januuary!!!

We had so many this year I tried something new with a few. I fried them up as usual, then double wrapped in wax cooking paper. I lied them in flat sheets and vacu-packed them, then put in large frezer bags.

My buddy says to take them out frozen and place on a baking tray @ 350 for 20 minutes. He says just as good as fresh - I will see  

We always try to have a big batch for the New Years Party, so I'll try tese this year.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the replies. its on around here and i cant wait to get back into the woods. so far from the ones we havent eaten i soaked them in salt water (well i soaked all of them) and cleaned (rinsed) them and just froze them like that. in individual sized bags, i have a bunch of little bags full inside one huge bag. ive never had success until this season. so i never had to be concerned with this and i certainly dont want to ruin any!! although im sure i didnt do it the "best" way so far.

i read about guys saying "the freezer is almost empty" and i want to do this the right way.

i certainly appreciate the help fellas. finally finding these things is just awesome. 

and they taste absolutely great, the wife and I and my parents just love them. They had never tried them before. and me neither.

it was/is worth all the effort.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

hard water
i thought u said u didnt eat them


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Best way we have found is, if you batter them in flour do so then freeze on a cookie sheek then place in a bag back in the freezer. This cuts down on freezer burn and keeps them from sticking together.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

peple, 

its better to be safe, until you are absolutely 100% positive of what you are doing, and you should learn all you can, and read all you can, on the net and in books, before you ever dare put anything in your mouth that you find in the woods. thats the attitude i take.

after i started finding them, i felt id reached that point.


----------



## MASON (Nov 8, 2005)

Dry them on a window screen inside your garage or kitchen . You will be able to tell when they are dry. Time will vary, 1-2 days. When ready to eat, put them back in water for an hour or so. Good for making soup but they do not fry as good after you dry them.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I pressure can mine following the directions from a 1984 issue of Fur Fish & Game. This has worked well for me over the years. I still have some jars dating back to 1999 and they are still delicious. The hardest part is blanching them properly. The recipe says 2 minutes but I prefer less than 2 mins as they tend to get rubbery. There is a recipe in the Ball Blue Book for pressure canning mushrooms as well. It really is alot of work but it is worth it to me as it saves freezer space for FISH! If you want to take the time to try this shoot me a PM and I'll forward the "recipe". Be ready to spend a couple hours in the kitchen though!! It really is time consuming.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the info guys. in fact i have the ball blue book, so i will take a look at that recipe, but i do not have a pressure canner. i keep eating all the ones ive been finding recently.  so far ive froze some, and dried some.


----------

